# "conserva" ??



## lexa

Hola, alguien podria decirme como se dice en portugues:
CONSERVA DE POROTOS DE SOJA SECOS REMOJADOS
Muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## Carfer

Bienvenido al foro, lexa. No estoy seguro, ya que no sé que es exactamente un poroto, pero puede que sea _'Conserva de rebentos de soja secos demolhados' (¡vaya, qué cosa más rara!)_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

lexa said:


> Hola, alguien podria decirme como se dice en portugues:
> CONSERVA DE POROTOS DE SOJA SECOS REMOJADOS
> Muchas gracias desde ya


Conserva de feijão de soja seco, reconstituído (es como interpreto el "remojado" es decir, mojado de nuevo).


----------



## Guigo

Visitando a despensa, aqui de casa, confirmei que, no Brasil, é mais comum termos:
_- Milho verde em conserva_
_- Ervilha em conserva_

Assim, creio que se existir tal produto, no Brasil, seria:
_- Feijão de soja seco, reconstituído (?), em conserva._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Também visitei a despensa e peguei um chocolate (chlép!). Mais uma sugestão: Feijão seco de soja, reconstituído, em conserva.


----------



## lexa

muchisimas gracias a todos, en el diccionario sale "remolhado" ,pero si ustedes tienen en las latas "reconstituidos" debe ser asi !!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

El término "reconstituído" es usado para alimentos deshidratados que son nuevamente hidratados, no es algo muy frecuente.
En Brasil el ejemplo que me recuerdo con más facilidad es del bacalao que llega seco y es necesario reconstituirlo antes de su consumo. Pero no es vendido en conserva.


----------



## Carfer

lexa said:


> muchisimas gracias a todos, en el diccionario sale "remolhado" ,pero si ustedes tienen en las latas "reconstituidos" debe ser asi !!


 
'_Remolhado_' significa posto de molho (em água) uma segunda vez, normalmente para dessalgar (a primeira diz-se '_demolhado_'). '_Remojado_' corresponde literalmente a '_remolhado_', nisso lexa tem razão. A minha perplexidade advém em parte de não perceber porque é que uma conserva tem de ser posta de novo de molho, sobretudo porque a soja, que eu saiba, nem sequer é vendida habitualmente salgada. É um daqueles casos em que sei perfeitamente o que cada uma das palavras quer dizer, de per si, mas não consigo entender o conceito.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> '_Remolhado_' significa posto de molho (em água) uma segunda vez, normalmente para dessalgar (a primeira diz-se '_demolhado_'). '_Remojado_' corresponde literalmente a '_remolhado_', nisso lexa tem razão. A minha perplexidade advém em parte de não perceber porque é que uma conserva tem de ser posta de novo de molho, sobretudo porque a soja, que eu saiba, nem sequer é vendida habitualmente salgada. É um daqueles casos em que sei perfeitamente o que cada uma das palavras quer dizer, de per si, mas não consigo entender o conceito.


Carfer, a soja, como de resto os grãos em geral, são vendidos secos para maior durabilidade e conservação. O que não é comum é uma conserva de grãos ser chamada de "reconstituída", "remolhada", ou "remojada"  pelo simples fato de ter sido cozida. Nunca, por exemplo, vi uma lata de feijoada conter "feijão preto reconstituído". 
Mas entendo o termo do original em espanhol desta forma.
Em tempo: aqui se vende soja salgadinha, da mesma forma que se vende amendoim salgado. Uma delícia!


----------



## Guigo

http://cybercook.terra.com.br/soja-salgada-torradinha-na-comunidade.html?codigo=93598


----------



## vf2000

Voto por
1) *grão *de soja em vez de *feijão *de soja
2) *reidratado *em vez de *remolhado*

Grãos de soja secos reidratados em conserva

Isso está seco ou foi reidratado, hein? Quem é o fabricante?
(não sabia que re-hidratado perdia o "h". aprendi mais essa)


----------



## ceballos

Não sei se tem a ver mas em Espanha vende-se por exemplo um produto muito típico que secaram primeiro (acho que para conservar mais tempo e porque fica bom dessa maneira) e depois podes remolhar e se chama: orejón, é alperce seco como as uvas só que depois usa-se na cozinha e bem com molho de carne ou apenas com água se enche e fica gordo outra vez.


----------



## lexa

Guigo said:


> Visitando a despensa, aqui de casa, confirmei que, no Brasil, é mais comum termos:
> _- Milho verde em conserva_
> _- Ervilha em conserva_
> 
> Assim, creio que se existir tal produto, no Brasil, seria:
> _- Feijão de soja seco, reconstituído (?), em conserva._


----------



## lexa

GRACIAS MIL a todos por sus respuestas!


----------

